# Is your Hagen Elite Mini Internal Filter too strong?



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I've got the solution and it only costs about $4. 

So I got the Hagen Mini filter in September of last year when I got my cousin's betta on a whim. I only had him in a 1 gallon tank and needed soemthing small. Found it for $10 at Petco, and they actually come with the Marina starter kits from Petsmart as well. The first thing I noticed was it was sooooo powerful even on it's lowest setting. So I rigged up a bottle baffle and that was fine, but it looked ugly and would always fall off. I knew the filter worked because it did have gunk in it. Well I was just thinking that maybe I want to take my 2.5 gallon with me instead of my 5 so got to brainstorming how I could rig this so it wasn't too strong for Ty. I had some extra filter pads for the Red Sea Deco Art Nano filter from Petco ($4 for a bag of like 4, I think) and I cut them in half to fit inside the Elite casing. I layered them as well to help even more. I noticed that the flow was slow down a lot! I tried it out with Ty and he has no problem sitting in front of the flow, but it's still strong enough to push water around for circulation. 
Sorry for the long story, but it's a simple easy solution.

Stuffing.








Happy fish.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice, I have a filter that came with my Aquabox that was so strong a shark wouldn't have been able to swim against it and as its a double prong plug I can't use it anywhere else in my house as we have 3 prong plugs  so long story short I will be trying this


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Great. Hope it works!


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

How did you rig up a bottle baffle for it?


----------

